# Nikon Sales Drop



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2018)

With the introduction of mirrorless cameras, Nikon, like Canon suffered a big drop in sales due to buyers waiting to see the mirrorless models before deciding. This sounds a lot like Canon. Add to the slow sales, the huge cost of getting a totally new system in production and into inventory, its a big hit.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 10, 2018)

Their profit didn't slip too much though, which is surprising. Thanks for sharing that graphic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Their profit didn't slip too much though, which is surprising. Thanks for sharing that graphic.


They had a big increase in sales of high end lithography systems for large panels which really helped, it increased 23.6.


----------



## michi (Nov 10, 2018)

I agree with the statement that the majority of photographers are holding back right now, waiting to see where the companies are going with mirrorless and what the future will bring. I know I won't be making any major purchases until I see where mirrorless is taking us.


----------

